# Photo of the Day -- January 2022



## Clix Pix

Happy 2022!  We are now in a brand-new year and brand-new month, so time to start this new thread for January 2022.....

One photo per day is the limit, and must be the member's own work, but no limitations on gear used, subject matter (except must be Safe For Work, of course), and we'd like to see your best efforts!  Images can be from one's archives or can be fresh out of the camera -- the shooter's choice.  This is not a contest or competition, so no "winners" or "losers" here, in spite of that new gallery "Photo Contest" thingy displaying submitted images in order of "reaction" score.  This is meant to be a fun project, not something competitive or a popularity contest.

Starting off with a shot that I got last night in the final moments of 2021, using my iPhone 12 Pro to capture an image off the TV screen showing the beautiful Waterford Crystal Ball surrounded in a hazy fog of whatever substance had just been fired into the air prior to the descent.  I was disappointed this year that the show I was watching did not provide closeups of the ball during its actual descent while it was ticking off the last seconds of the old year and then the first of the new year, but the cheering of the crowd and the excitement was contagious as 2022 made its debut.....


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Apple fanboy

Actually been out and shot this today which is a pretty good way for me to start the new year. We even briefly had some good light.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Eric

Wind turbines in the east bay area, this is how I spent my new year's eve.


----------



## Clix Pix

Last night's weather prediction for today:  "snow, may be heavy at times...."  Yep!  I opened the blinds this morning to a winter wonderland.  Grabbed the camera even before I'd had my coffee!

Shot from the deck:


----------



## JamesMike

I'm not coming out until you turn the heat up!


----------



## Yoused

about a week old, but got it off my camera today


----------



## fooferdoggie

man this is today the Johnson creek about 1" from flooding this yard.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

In 2022 this would probably make a good horror movie poster. Thanks Trump.


----------



## Citysnaps

Sutro Bath ruins, Pacific Ocean, in San Francisco.


----------



## DT

This one needs a little setup:  this was not staged, table/apple sitting there just as photographed __and__ this was taken, well, in The Big Apple (specifically Bryant Park)


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## DT

citypix said:


> Sutro Bath ruins, Pacific Ocean, in San Francisco.
> 
> View attachment 10776




I'm not sure what's going down there, but I'm positive I'd like to participate


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> This one needs a little setup:  this was not staged, table/apple sitting there just as photographed __and__ this was taken, well, in The Big Apple (specifically Bryant Park)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10780




Cries out to be entered in a "caption this!" contest...


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> Cries out to be entered in a "caption this!" contest...




Heck, that might be a fun photo thread too!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> View attachment 10844




Isn't there more snow by now usually?


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

lizkat said:


> Isn't there more snow by now usually?




Actually that's the most snow I've seen in that area for quite a while.   Picture was taken at the freeway turnoff to our cabin about 3 hours south of SF.  I have a cousin who lives in the Boston area and I'll just say when we exchange winter pictures there's a noticeable difference.


----------



## Eric

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Actually that's the most snow I've seen in that area for quite a while.   Picture was taken at the freeway turnoff to our cabin about 3 hours south of SF.  I have a cousin who lives in the Boston area and I'll just say when we exchange winter pictures there's a noticeable difference.



It's a great shot. Those hills are really beautiful right now over there and I'm hoping to get some shots before things turn brown again.


----------



## Clix Pix

The other day when I went out to do the initial clearing-off of snow from my car, I was midway through the process when it occurred to me that I should have taken a few photos, so I went back in the house and grabbed the iPhone.   Snapped off a few photos, got back to work on the car.  While shooting,  I had noticed this intriguing pattern created by shadows, light and the partial snow removal, and of course this was an image to process and share.....  Anyone else see a mysterious figure in there?


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Apple fanboy

A long tailed tit. Flighty little birds.


----------



## Citysnaps

Downtown San Francisco, pre-pandemic.


----------



## Apple fanboy

citypix said:


> Downtown San Francisco, pre-pandemic.
> 
> View attachment 10892



That’s some impressive height!


----------



## Clix Pix

Last night the lake began freezing over and the water was unusually still.....


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Eric

Funny, I was just talking about NOT using bracketed exposures nearly as much these days over on MR but this one is an exception. We had these clouds this morning and I ran up to a local hill to grab this, took several shots, both bracketed and standalone. This a combo of 3 shots but the sky was this beautiful on it's own.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I feel like this is missing an illustration of God in the clouds by Monty Python’s Terry Gilliam.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## DT

Clix Pix said:


> View attachment 10956




Is that a Poinsettia?  We've been planting our after Christmas and they do really well down here.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Funny, I was just talking about NOT using bracketed exposures nearly as much these days over on MR but this one is an exception. We had these clouds this morning and I ran up to a local hill to grab this, took several shots, both bracketed and standalone. This a combo of 3 shots but the sky was this beautiful on it's own.




Fake.



citypix said:


> View attachment 10921




I'm intrigued but mostly frightened ...


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> View attachment 10913




I keep thinking about this photo and how lovely it is.    It reminded me of photos on Twitter by someone called Hans. He posts a lot of birding photos (birds and their nests too!) but the lichens and mosses photos he puts up are fascinating as well. He's up in Ontario.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

lizkat said:


> I keep thinking about this photo and how lovely it is.    It reminded me of photos on Twitter by someone called Hans. He posts a lot of birding photos (birds and their nests too!) but the lichens and mosses photos he puts up are fascinating as well. He's up in Ontario.




Thanks.  I'm a big fan of mosses and lichens.  There's some good patches of moss at work that I'm sure everybody else ignores but I see nature and some creative ideas.  I've been known to shovel some out, bring it home to clean, and then keep in a tub for a later nature display project.

Really like those photos by Hans.


----------



## Clix Pix

DT said:


> Is that a Poinsettia?  We've been planting our after Christmas and they do really well down here.



Yep, it's a small Poinsettia!   Bought it at the grocery store before Christmas and the thing has been going strong ever since!   I had also bought an Amaryllis and that fascinating plant with its huge blossoms held on to most of my attention since I'd never seen one before.....    Unfortunately I do not have anywhere to plant either of them  now that the holidays are over, and actually, neither would do well in our wintertime climate here anyway.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Its the triumphant return of our random work yard bunny, Jared Kushner.


----------



## Citysnaps

Time...


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Citysnaps

Four of San Francisco's finest.  Impromptu street portrait.


----------



## Clix Pix

Look, Ma!  I'm Walking on Water!


----------



## Eric

DT said:


>



CLICK CLICK CLICK click click


----------



## Clix Pix

Hey, can we please just keep this thread for images that members themselves have shot?    Thanks!


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Caught her trying to place an Amazon order.


----------



## Citysnaps

I made this photo at Ocean Beach in San Francisco four years ago with my iPhone X.  Figured it was about time to print and frame it, which I did over the last two days. I found a frame stored away that I made around 10 years ago in my shop using Cherry and Maple hardwoods, and finished with three coats of hand-rubbed shellac.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

theSeb said:


> ^ Apple iPhone? Bloody hell, I am impressed how you guys manage to achieve this.




Yeah, iPhone 11 Pro


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Eric

From a nearby lake, we've been having sunsets like this for the last couple of weeks and I finally got out to somewhere that would do it justice on a lake, I had to hike about a half a mile through a lot of woods and river rock but was worth it.


----------



## Clix Pix

Absolutely worth it!  Just gorgeous!


----------



## Citysnaps

San Francisco.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Eric

Creepy looking moon, taken last night from my backyard.


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## JamesMike

Angel defending the home from a zombie fly!


----------



## Citysnaps

Early morning in Daly City, CA.


----------



## Yoused

citypix said:


> Early morning in Daly City, CA.
> 
> View attachment 11171



The light and color of that somehow reminds me of the Edward Hopper classic.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Citysnaps

San Francisco impromptu street portrait.


----------



## Clix Pix

Yesterday morning the Hooded Mergansers were feeling frisky, and the boys were showing off for the girls....


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Apple fanboy

JamesMike said:


> Angel defending the home from a zombie fly!
> 
> View attachment 11164



Looks more like a salute!


----------



## ericwn




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Clix Pix

Mirrored Geese....


----------



## ericwn




----------



## Citysnaps

_

_

Oakland, CA.


----------



## ericwn

citypix said:


> _View attachment 11229_
> 
> Oakland, CA.




What are these things?


----------



## Citysnaps

ericwn said:


> What are these things?




They're cranes used to unload containers from ships at Oakland's port.


----------



## ericwn

citypix said:


> They're cranes used to unload containers from ships at Oakland's port.




I suspected some machinery like a crane but it first looked as if their top ends had all been bent sideways like from a thunderstorm. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Yoused

ericwn said:


> I suspected some machinery like a crane but it first looked as if their top ends had all been bent sideways like from a thunderstorm. Thanks for clarifying!



AAUI, crane operator for those things is a massively plum job – you basically have to be related to someone there to get it.


----------



## Citysnaps

Owen, holding down his spot in downtown San Francisco.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

The mantis I caught in our yard (pictured with the keyboard previously) a few months back laid 4 egg sacs in the enclosure.  One of them hatched this weekend, about 20 - 30 little monsters.


----------



## Clix Pix

AWWWWWW........  Aren't they cute!!!!  Be glad they're in the confines of that enclosure!   Some years ago a guy on another forum discovered an egg sac on his draperies and eventually found the mother placidly making herself at home, too.   Next thing you know he had baby Praying Mantises all over his house!   He managed to scoop up most of them and hustle them outdoors and the next time he found egg sacs quickly got them outdoors, too, before they hatched.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> AWWWWWW........  Aren't they cute!!!!  Be glad they're in the confines of that enclosure!   Some years ago a guy on another forum discovered an egg sac on his draperies and eventually found the mother placidly making herself at home, too.   Next thing you know he had baby Praying Mantises all over his house!   He managed to scoop up most of them and hustle them outdoors and the next time he found egg sacs quickly got them outdoors, too, before they hatched.




They hatched unseasonably early, possibly because of the warmth of the room.  There's always a 50/50 chance they'll hatch at all.  Wingless fruit flies, their main captivity diet at this size are hard to find locally.  So I had to order online and they won't arrive until Wednesday.  I'll keep some in the encloser and release some in my greenhouse.  So it will be the battle of the fittest with the ones released into the cold winter and those in the enclosure that turn to cannibalism until the fruit flies arrive.  And 3 more egg sacs to go.


----------



## Clix Pix

Yikes!     Wingless fruit flies, eh?  Limited diet, I daresay!    I hope the poor little baby mantises who wind up in the greenhouse don't catch cold!


----------



## fooferdoggie

hard to get good pics with winter gloves on it was hard to get the angle where I could see through the water


----------



## BigMcGuire

Pretty proud of this ultra wide angle shot. After heavy rains in southern CA.


----------



## DT

The sky was amazing going to school, the entire thing was lit up red - BTT, I got back across the bridge, it had faded, caught this little patch.  Not a stellar photo, but kind of a neat place vs. where I usually shoot beach pics, the dunes and plants visible, the jetty to the right - and also on the right edge you can see a sliver of land, that's about 1/2 a mile from where I was standing across the mouth of the channel - or 10 miles by car


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Eric

City hall in San Francisco


----------



## Clix Pix

On another forum I often participate in a weekly "collective shoot," where we have a theme and everybody has to shoot an image which works with that theme or topic.  It's not a competition, it's simply for fun.   So this past week's topic is "the letter N."   I found something to shoot pretty quickly, a 2020 Liberty Nickel, but hadn't come up with any other ideas yet until the other day I broke a fingernail.  As I reached for a nail file,  bingo, here was an "n" word!   After fixing the nail, I quickly assembled a few items and did a fast setup near the window with natural light coming in.....  Kind of liked the colors in this one:


----------



## fooferdoggie

This just showed up since yesterday.


----------



## Citysnaps

San Francisco.


----------



## Eric

Palace of fine arts in San Francisco.


----------



## Yoused

Eric said:


> Palace of fine arts in San Francisco.
> 
> View attachment 11340



No, that is clearly Angkor Wat.


----------



## Clix Pix

A surprise on the ice -- a pair of Hooded Mergansers actually just quietly sitting there!   These guys are usually perpetual-motion machines, never still a second, so I was really startled to see this yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Yoused

The whole thing with Canadas is most unfortunate. I guess they are somewhat tasty, or at least nourishing, so they were hunted to shy of the brink. Then they got protection and rebounded, to the point that they are now kind of a nuisance. We just cannot seem to find the middle ground.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Clix Pix

An accidental abstract:


----------



## ericwn




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Clix Pix

On Nikon Cafe we're doing a thread where people show off their old photography gear.....  I retrieved my Nikon Coolpix 900 from the closet and took a couple of shots.   It was my first digital camera and now the only Nikon that I still have since the switch to Sony a couple of years ago.   It was a fun little camera in its day.....


----------



## Yoused

Clix Pix said:


> On Nikon Cafe we're doing a thread where people show off their old photography gear




Old gear? Like this?




(This belonged to my dad. I never used it myself. If you like, I can drag out the SpeedGraphic, which is even older'n me.)


----------



## Clix Pix

Ah, SpeedGraphics -- now THERE was a camera!!!   I had an opportunity to play around with one for a while and it was fun, but definitely was happy to return to my regular gear!

That Olympus looks great and probably still works, if you have the patience and inclination to shoot with film and to use a handheld light meter to get an idea of correct exposure.....


----------



## Clix Pix

.....And it's a WRAP for January 2022!    Got a new image to share?  Drop it into the February thread!  









						Photo of the Day -- February 2022
					

Flip the calendar page over, it's now February!    One photo per day is the limit, and must be the member's own work.   There are no limitations on gear used, and no restrictions on subject matter (except must be Safe For Work, of course), so shoot away: we'd like to see your best efforts...




					talkedabout.com


----------



## Eric

Great month all! Congrats to @Chew Toy McCoy and @Apple fanboy for the top two choices.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Clix Pix

As already mentioned, we are in *February* now.....    Follow the link provided in my post above Eric's.....


----------



## fooferdoggie

Clix Pix said:


> As already mentioned, we are in *February* now.....    Follow the link provided in my post above Eric's.....



are you sure? I have my doubts.


----------

